# Have hearing loss, need to buy better TV. What do others do in this situation?



## Denise1952 (Dec 7, 2017)

I'm feeling so frustrated as I've tried to use headphones, a soundbar,  and I'm just struggling, and stressing over it all.  I could really use  some help in finding something that will work for me.

I know that  some of the issue is the actual TVs they are making nowadays, but that  doesn't change the fact I live in an apartment building and have to  think of my neighbors being disturbed by my TV.  I don't get any  complaints, but that's because I never turn it up loud enough to really  hear most of what people are saying.  Here is the type of TV I have now:

Sanyo TV Model DP32242

I  really don't want to use headphones as they are uncomfortable, and, my  TV does not have a headphone jack.  I have to go through my laptop and  use HDMI, just plugging my headphones into laptop (pain, a real pain).

I  also need to find a TV that has a good "sound leveler" I think they  call them, so your TV adjusts to louder "parts" of shows. If I can avoid  headphones, I so want to do that.

Is someone else in a similar situation?  And hopefully found a better TV/Sound system?

I'm  missing all my Christmas movies, and I know last year I didn't have as  bad an issue with it.  It's either my hearing and/or the TV just doesn't  have good sound.

Thanks in advance to anyone who might help me  with this.  I didn't know whether to put it hear, or well, I didn't know  where for sure. Admin will move it if it's in the wrong area. Denise

PS  Some programs I hear fine, others, usually movies (not TV Shows, I seem  to hear them ok).  I was playing 2 different Christmas DVDs lastnight  and had to turn the sound up to 70 on one, and on the other 60.  40 I  think is average sound level, or typical lets say, on my TV.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Dec 7, 2017)

My husband uses headphones


----------



## Falcon (Dec 7, 2017)

Denise, I have the same problem but haven't done anything about it yet.  I'm thinking ear phones.

They DO have  a thing that sits near the TV and broadcasts the sound to  light weight ear phones that you wear.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 7, 2017)

Thanks, it helps to know others have issues with TVs, not that I want others to suffer  I heard someone mention an old TV that he just loves, I think he called it a CRT??  Anyway, I read after I posted this, that most "new" tv's don't come with headphone jacks, go figure  I would rather not use them, but if I have to I will.  Wireless headphones can work too, might be better, but I still need a TV with a connection for a headphone.

Maybe some others will speak up and let us know some ideas that work for them too  If I run across some ideas, I'll be sure to share them with you Falcon.


----------



## Falcon (Dec 7, 2017)

Thanks Denise.  Whatever you come up with.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 7, 2017)

The sound quality in most of these flat panel tv's is atrocious....after all, there is No room in the unit for decent speakers...and most direct the sound towards the rear, where it has to "bounce" off the wall, before it is directed towards the viewer.   It is almost necessary to install a soundbar, or external speakers if you want to get good quality sound.  If you do most of your TV watching from a favorite chair/couch, you might consider placing a set of external speakers near your seat....might require installing a longer cord.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 7, 2017)

Okay Don I would consider that but I need to know what type of TV hookups I need and whether or not my television is rigged for that kind of connection since I only have digital audio out I don't have optical audio out on this TV I think the speaker's sitting beside my chair would be a really good idea I just need to know how to go about either hooking them up to my television or buying a TV that would work with something like that I'm cooking some dinner right now so I'm using my phone and voice to text sorry about no punctuation I'll get back to you with more information on my television and some other ideas I've been thinking about but so far I think the speakers sound best for me because I hate using anything on my ears like a headphone or an earbud thanks Don really appreciate your input and yes I know that's all true about these TVs


----------



## Don M. (Dec 7, 2017)

Denise1952 said:


> Okay Don I would consider that but I need to know what type of TV hookups I need and whether or not my television is rigged for that kind of connection since I only have digital audio out I don't have optical audio out on this TV I think the speaker's sitting beside my chair would be a really good idea I just need to know how to go about either hooking them up to my television or buying a TV that would work with something like that I'm cooking some dinner right now so I'm using my phone and voice to text sorry about no punctuation I'll get back to you with more information on my television and some other ideas I've been thinking about but so far I think the speakers sound best for me because I hate using anything on my ears like a headphone or an earbud thanks Don really appreciate your input and yes I know that's all true about these TVs



Here's a site that offers some suggestions for external speakers.  It's really a pretty easy fix, and needn't cost much....the only problem is stringing some cable where it won't get in the way.    

https://www.cnet.com/news/a-cheap-and-easy-fix-for-crummy-hdtv-speakers/


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 7, 2017)

Okay I'll go ahead and check out CNET and see what they've got to say yeah I'd have to well it wouldn't be too hard really to run the chord at along the wall and I think I've already got a surround sound system at my sister's I mean I know I have it there it's just getting her to send it down she doesn't use it anymore since they got a soundbar thanks again Don and if something like this works for me than I can pass it on to Falcon if he isn't following the thread right now I really do believe that those speakers first of all not being very big and second of all being behind the television is what has screwed up people's listening


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 7, 2017)

I know exactly what you are going through. I have hearing aids but they don't work well with the TV. The captions help a lot but the hubby says it distracts him while he is watching a show. I also have an extra control for the TV that I constantly turn up or down depending on what I am watching. My audiologist says they sell some type of system that helps but it is so expensive. After spending $4000.00 on the aids I just can't afford it. I find that I am replacing my TV viewing with other things that interest me such as reading or audio books that seem to come through just fine on my Kindle. I hope you find something that works. Being hearing impaired is no fun.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 7, 2017)

Hi Ruth my sister wears hearing aids and my heart goes out to both of you because I have mild hearing loss at this point but even the mild Los is really hard to accept along with some other things that come with age like my eyesight isn't near as good as it used to be and I have to wear glasses to read anything and especially use my computer but I know that there's people that have it way worse than I do my sister ended up with a soundbar and she and her boyfriend really like it my sister's actually 75 she's 10 years older than I am and they have a house so they can have their TV up as loud as they want and she does love the soundbar but her and her boyfriend are the same as far as hearing goes so there's no problems with the volume they both like the volume up loud I do use captions sometimes and they are distracting for me but it's all I've got on some things that I just really can't hear I'm sorry the messages so long but I can talk a lot faster than I type and I am using voice to text as I mentioned before thanks for your reply Ruth


----------



## jujube (Dec 7, 2017)

Denise, I use the closed captioning whenever I have a problem with hearing the TV.  Usually I'm OK, but if there's a strong background audio or if the actors have a strong accent, I miss a lot.  On goes the closed captioning.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 7, 2017)

Yes I use that quite often to anymore but I don't want to settle for that if I can figure something else out thats not too spendy I noticed that I can hear a lot of things but when it comes to people talking just at a normal tone and a normal volume I can't hear them but I can hear all the other noises going on like background music maybe or you know and then if I turn it up so I can hear the voices then of course when the loud stuff comes on I'm busy hitting the down arrow on the volume so i don't blow out my neighbors


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 7, 2017)

I forgot to mention that I bought a digital to Optical audio converter anyway it's called something like that so I already have that to use with this TV but I still think this particular model is missing something that I can't remember the name of but when you're  trying to convert the digital audio out into optical audio you need a certain TV for that to work right so I'll have to look that up Don if you're reading this and that little Gadget was very inexpensive plus a coaxial anyway I'll check all that out tomorrow and then add that to the thread so you know what parts I do have to work with and I'll talk to my sister about shipping that surround sound down to me


----------



## Camper6 (Dec 7, 2017)

Wireless headphones and wireless speakers are the answer to your problem.

I also live in an apartment.

You don't need a headphone jack.

https://www.sony.com/electronics/wireless-headphones-speakers


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 7, 2017)

Wow I didn't know they made Wireless speakers I like the sound of those I'll check your link tomorrow morning when I'm awake more so anyway and thank you so much for that idea I do still want to avoid the headphones if I can and a speaker on each side of where I sit most often to watch TV would be really perfect I think so I'll talk to you guys tomorrow and let you know what I find on the links I don't want to get my sisters sound system while it's hers now I gave it to her I don't even want to bother with that I want to get something new so be sure that will be in good condition thanks again talk to you tomorrow


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 7, 2017)

Okay I found all kinds of sound systems or speaker systems that I believe will work with my digital out only television I'll put the link down below that I found on how to connect them to a television if anyone sees any reason why they wouldn't work with my particular television please let me know and I will talk to you guys tomorrow I think this is the best solution and maybe Falcon will be interested to because some of these are really reasonably priced very low priced under $50

https://www.techwalla.com/articles/how-to-connect-wireless-speakers-to-a-television


----------



## Camper6 (Dec 8, 2017)

Did you notice you have to power the wireless speakers either plugging them in or using batteries.

If you are going to use batteries I would recommend getting rechargeables and a charger.  That's all I use now is rechargeable batteries.  Two sets.  Plug them in at night and they are ready the next morning.

Don't get cheap ones.  Get those that have about 1300 mah.  They are not that expensive.  

I don't see why they wouldn't work with your television set if you have the RCA outlet on your t.v.

That's how I have mine plugged in but I used cable because I was able to run the cord under the rug to where I sit and watch T.V.

You might also check your settings with either the remote or the t.v. remote to set it to stereo output. Really nice for music.

I have the same type of hearing loss that you have.  Instead of headphones I use high quality earbuds.  I find them more convenient than headphones.


----------



## dpwspringer (Dec 8, 2017)

My fairly high quality external speaker system has settings to level the volume and to emphasis speech. The sound is excellent out the speakers themselves and those two setting help as well. So does turning on Closed Caption so that the audio is written along the bottom of the screen.


----------



## Camper6 (Dec 8, 2017)

dpwspringer said:


> My fairly high quality external speaker system has settings to level the volume and to emphasis speech. The sound is excellent out the speakers themselves and those two setting help as well. So does turning on Closed Caption so that the audio is written along the bottom of the screen.



Are your external speakers close to where you sit to watch television? Or are they at the television set?


----------



## Don M. (Dec 8, 2017)

Denise1952 said:


> Okay I found all kinds of sound systems or speaker systems that I believe will work with my digital out only television I'll put the link down below that I found on how to connect them to a television if anyone sees any reason why they wouldn't work with my particular television please let me know and I will talk to you guys tomorrow I think this is the best solution and maybe Falcon will be interested to because some of these are really reasonably priced very low priced under $50 https://www.techwalla.com/articles/how-to-connect-wireless-speakers-to-a-television



These wireless speakers look like a good idea...you can easily move them around as needed.  The only drawback, as Camper said, is that you will need to insure that you have good replacement batteries on hand.  

Our Panasonic Plasma is one of the few TV's with front mounted speakers, so the sound is good for most applications.  However, I like rock concerts, so I installed a Sherwood Home Theater system...with a couple of good externals, and a subwoofer.  I can rattle the walls with this rig, but we live in the boondocks, so all I do is irritate the squirrels.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 8, 2017)

I have what is probably a very silly question. If I were to get a headset with a wire which I could run under my rug from me to the TV,once I plug the wire into the TV will it cancel out the sound coming from the TV? I ask this because I have a very cheap headset that plugs into the speaker on my computer. As soon as I do that I can only hear through the headset. No sound coming from the computer at all. I use this late at night when I'm on the computer and the hubby is sleeping. With the TV we both need to hear it. We have an old Sony flat screen TV.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 8, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> Did you notice you have to power the wireless speakers either plugging them in or using batteries.
> 
> If you are going to use batteries I would recommend getting rechargeables and a charger.  That's all I use now is rechargeable batteries.  Two sets.  Plug them in at night and they are ready the next morning.
> 
> ...



Yes, I have a charger and use Lithium batteries.  Although I have plenty of outlets if I want to plug them in (either/or) but thank you for that reminder.  As far as an RCA outlet on my TV, I'm not sure.  I'll show you a pic of the back panel.  I also have some other parts I mentioned about, I'll show you those pics too, just so you can see what I have here  Even if I have to with a cord, it wouldn't be bad in my place at all.

I really, again, want to avoid the headphones or earbuds.  I would have to get used to them if I have to, I understand that, just want to try the other way first.  That top right is orange, and is the output as you can maybe see, not a good photo. I don't know if color matters, I think it does so you can match the coaxial. If I go for wireless, I am hoping it works, I won't have to worry, unless the transmitter plugs in there?? Duh, I'm thinking it must??


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 8, 2017)

I like the little speaker (wireless) but I have a surround sound that still works up at my sisters, and she's sending me the brand name and model number today.  Just so I can compare to what they have today. It's about 9 years old now, but looks something like this setup I saw on Walmart site (80 bucks, bluetooth):  I don't know anything about these brands though.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 8, 2017)

Ok, got the info from my sis, this is what I have available to me as I gave them to her to use with her TV.  They didn't care for them so they bought a soundbar.  I like these when I could crank up the sound in my house, and the one I kept next to me had the volume control

They're 9 lbs, so shipping might be so high it would pay to buy a new set though.  I'll have to find out, plus, they are old.  I don't know about quality, they worked great, but thing nowadays are made cheap as dirt and sold for gold LOL!

PS Oh, and they are wired.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 8, 2017)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I have what is probably a very silly question. If I were to get a headset with a wire which I could run under my rug from me to the TV,once I plug the wire into the TV will it cancel out the sound coming from the TV? I ask this because I have a very cheap headset that plugs into the speaker on my computer. As soon as I do that I can only hear through the headset. No sound coming from the computer at all. I use this late at night when I'm on the computer and the hubby is sleeping. With the TV we both need to hear it. We have an old Sony flat screen TV.



Not silly at all Ruth, I am thinking it does cancel out the TV sound, but I believe there is a work-around for that, not at all sure though.  Maybe one of the more tekkie guys here can tell us.  Also, make sure your TV has a headphone Jack, lots of them don't, like mine.  Maybe a wireless speaker like the link that one of the guys sent?? I'll have to find it again.  But they are both reading here now, so we can let them answer if they will, thanks much guys


----------



## dollie (Dec 8, 2017)

i have the same problem  completely deaf in 1 ear and loosing the hearing in the other ear---i more or less just lip read what i watch on tv


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 8, 2017)

Don M. said:


> These wireless speakers look like a good idea...you can easily move them around as needed.  The only drawback, as Camper said, is that you will need to insure that you have good replacement batteries on hand.
> 
> Our Panasonic Plasma is one of the few TV's with front mounted speakers, so the sound is good for most applications.  However, I like rock concerts, so I installed a Sherwood Home Theater system...with a couple of good externals, and a subwoofer.  I can rattle the walls with this rig, but we live in the boondocks, so all I do is irritate the squirrels.



LOL, oh those were the days!  Irritating squirrels  I'll wait and see what you think of the sound system I have (wired) and the whether or not I'd be better off with a "no name" brand like the one at Walmart Don?  New, I'm betting my Altec cost way more, but not sure, can't find it online, even a used with a price it's so old now


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 8, 2017)

dpwspringer said:


> My fairly high quality external speaker system has settings to level the volume and to emphasis speech. The sound is excellent out the speakers themselves and those two setting help as well. So does turning on Closed Caption so that the audio is written along the bottom of the screen.



What have you got DP?  I'd like to compare/see options so I can make a fairly educated choice, with all of the people here helping me


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 8, 2017)

Don M. said:


> Here's a site that offers some suggestions for external speakers.  It's really a pretty easy fix, and needn't cost much....the only problem is stringing some cable where it won't get in the way.
> 
> https://www.cnet.com/news/a-cheap-and-easy-fix-for-crummy-hdtv-speakers/



I like this set Don! I'm going to price these too, as I don't really need a "surround" system, just a couple would be fine, one on each side, and I don't need that sub-woofer.  Sorry I missed seeing this link til now!  I'm going to look these up now thank you much! denise

PS I can't figure the name of the two in the pic on that link Don?  The Cheap and Easy ones, LOL!!


----------



## Lon (Dec 8, 2017)

Have you had your hearing tested?? I bet your problem is not the TV.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 8, 2017)

dollie said:


> i have the same problem  completely deaf in 1 ear and loosing the hearing in the other ear---i more or less just lip read what i watch on tv



I'm so sorry Dollie, I may be there one day myself.  When I hear someone that has total hearing loss, it sure makes my issue feel real puny


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 8, 2017)

Lon said:


> Have you had your hearing tested?? I bet your problem is not the TV.



Do you mean me Lon?  Dollie had posted as well.  Just checking.  Yes, I was tested a year ago, and although I don't know the numbers, the doc said I had some hearing loss (slight, no need for hearing aids) and the right ear is fine, so far.  He said we would test again in a year and see how it is.  I do have Tinnitus also, but oddly enough, it doesn't seem to affect my hearing that much, well, maybe more than I realize.  Regardless of whether or not it's my hearing or the TV, I think the speakers are going to help me.  I don't want headphones, as for one thing, they can make hearing loss worse I've heard.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 8, 2017)

I highly recommend this link that Don posted as it tells about the TVs of today, and there sound (or lack thereof). At least in CNETs opinion, and I agree with the guy at CNET because of mine, and other's experiences with TVs.  I've even heard people with no hearing loss talk about it, and many are having to get external speakers.  Anyway, it is good info for us because salesman seem to know very little about what they are selling these days. I've been sent home with a number of things that did not work with "my" TV, even though I gave them all the specs on it.  Might help someone else here, in finding either a better TV, or at least a sound-system that will work

https://www.cnet.com/news/a-cheap-and-easy-fix-for-crummy-hdtv-speakers/


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 8, 2017)

This "hitch" might be a problem for me 

"No headphone jack? No problem. Most HDTVs have RCA audio-out jacks, and a  simple adapter cable will let you plug in your PC speakers. The only  hitch is that you may have to venture into the TV's settings and switch  the audio to "external."

I don't see that external switch option in my Menu on TV??

I did manage to get a soundbar to work, but it was not going to work for me as far as volume etc. So I'm thinking the speakers connection should work as well, although the soundbar was wired and I was hoping for wireless speakers.  I don't know how those work unless they are picking up the wifi from a transmitter that must come with them??


----------



## Camper6 (Dec 8, 2017)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I have what is probably a very silly question. If I were to get a headset with a wire which I could run under my rug from me to the TV,once I plug the wire into the TV will it cancel out the sound coming from the TV? I ask this because I have a very cheap headset that plugs into the speaker on my computer. As soon as I do that I can only hear through the headset. No sound coming from the computer at all. I use this late at night when I'm on the computer and the hubby is sleeping. With the TV we both need to hear it. We have an old Sony flat screen TV.



Not a silly question at all.  It will depend on your television set. If you have the RCA connections you can connect to that instead of the output jack which cancels out the speaker as soon as you plug the jack in.   On my set which is quite old there is no output jack.  I hook up to the RCA outlet and the sound still comes out the speakers depending on your volume setting and the earphones because the speaker has not been cut out.

My hookup is exactly like that.  Hooked up to the RCA out for sound with RCA cables red,white,yellow on both ends. Ignore the yellow that's video.

Then RCA adapter to plug into from the T.V. that goes to the output.  With cable there is only a single outlet. You plug your earphones into that single outlet.

If I hit the mute button on my remote the sound still comes out to the earphone.  If I adjust the volume instead I get the speakers and the earphone.

You will need RCA cables from the T.V. and the adapter cord long enough to reach where you are sitting.  I have no idea where you can buy them but I'm thinking Best Buy.  

Sending a diagram.


----------



## Camper6 (Dec 8, 2017)

Denise1952 said:


> This "hitch" might be a problem for me
> 
> "No headphone jack? No problem. Most HDTVs have RCA audio-out jacks, and a  simple adapter cable will let you plug in your PC speakers. The only  hitch is that you may have to venture into the TV's settings and switch  the audio to "external."
> 
> ...



The external switch to regulate the stereo output is on your cable remote if you are on cable.  Otherwise I think it will still work.

There are all kinds of options.  For instance you can get external speakers with an earphone jack on the speaker.  Sound is still coming out with the earphone plugged in.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 8, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> The external switch to regulate the stereo output is on your cable remote if you are on cable.  Otherwise I think it will still work.
> 
> There are all kinds of options.  For instance you can get external speakers with an earphone jack on the speaker.  Sound is still coming out with the earphone plugged in.



Now there's a good option so both people can listen according to their needs!!  Right now I am battling with the Quantum Firefox I updated, another topic, later

I am going down to pick up these speakers Don, and try them out.  If they don't work, or don't put out the sound I need, then I will look for a sound system that has a headphone jack in the speaker  Below are the ones I'm going to try:

Well, just saw this one, although have to order this, and I first want to try something "in-store stocked" before I order anything I have to wait for in case it's not going to work.  But the one below is in stock, so I'll get that and try it out, no headphone jack, but won't matter for testing purposes, and I might like it enough just to keep it 15 day return policy, feedback welcome.  I have to get ready to go down to the store denise PS pics are in the wrong order Don, sorry, it's the first I'm going to pick up today at the store.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 8, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> Not a silly question at all.  It will depend on your television set. If you have the RCA connections you can connect to that instead of the output jack which cancels out the speaker as soon as you plug the jack in.   On my set which is quite old there is no output jack.  I hook up to the RCA outlet and the sound still comes out the speakers depending on your volume setting and the earphones because the speaker has not been cut out.
> 
> My hookup is exactly like that.  Hooked up to the RCA out for sound with RCA cables red,white,yellow on both ends. Ignore the yellow that's video.
> 
> ...


 Thank you Camper. I am saving your instructions for right after the holidays. This is not the time to look for things with all the crazy shoppers running around.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 8, 2017)

Here is "another hitch" that will have to be considered on a sound system for a TV.  It was mentioned to me before, but I couldn't remember what it was called. My TV has Surround Sound option in the Menu, and I don't believe it has this PCM they are talking about.  I hope someone else might be helped by all the information gathered here.  To put it mildly, TV's of today are crummy for sound, whether you are have hearing loss or not:

View attachment 45694


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 8, 2017)

One more thing and I'll get outa here and see what I can find at Walmart, our only store in town, except Ace Hardware has an electronics department, much higher priced though.

Here is a site I used to get almost any manual I need.  I have most of my hardcopies, but if someone need one, this is a good site:

http://www.manuallib.com/


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 8, 2017)

Solved: Thanks to the help of everyone here, I have figured out a way that works for now.  I had to go with headphones, or I decided to do that anyway  With my TV I just use some things I had before.  I'm going to list them, and the cost for anyone that has a similar TV setup.  Mine has not headphone jack, and Digital Audio Out only.  So I had to use a converter (I'll show in list)and an RCA Coaxial cable.  Then I just have inexpensive "wired" headphones with one added cord to get them to reach from my chair to TV  If you are going to do what I did, I can give you step by step how to connect everything. I'll reinsert this photo to show you all I needed to adapt the headphones to my TV  Hope this helps someone else.

If and when I decide to do something else, I will probably buy a nice set of Bluetooth speakers as I really don't like the feel of headphones.  This is going to get me at least, through the Christmas season of movies, and although the headphones don't have a volume control, I just use the TVs remote, works fine

PS the only thing I don't have a pic of is the extra cord but is was very inexpensive, below 5.00 for sure


----------



## Camper6 (Dec 8, 2017)

Here's another setup I have in my bedroom.  This one is from the headphone jack to powered speakers (inexpensive, the same kind you use on your computer)  All you need is an extension cord from the jack on the t.v. to the powered speakers. (male to female). Plug one end into the jack on the t.v., the other end (black) into the speakers (the green receptacle).

Because they are powered with a volume control, you can adjust the volume to the level you need. 

Now also notice on the speaker is a headphone jack as well.  If you plug in a headphone, the speakers cut out.  So therefore if you want to watch t.v. at night without disturbing anyone use the headphone.  If you want to have the speakers during the day, just pull the headphone out and adjust the volume.

Incidentally, the volume can be adjusted at the speaker or from the t.v. remote.

This would work fine with someone who has the headphone jack on their television set.  My t.v. also has the RCA outputs also  but I just didn't bother with it.

This is a very inexpensive setup.  

I guess the idea for those hard of hearing is to have the sound come out closer to your ears instead of from a distance.


----------



## Camper6 (Dec 8, 2017)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Thank you Camper. I am saving your instructions for right after the holidays. This is not the time to look for things with all the crazy shoppers running around.



Ruth n Jersey: See my other setup for my bedroom.  This would work for you as you have the headphone jack on your t.v.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 8, 2017)

Camper this is all great information and thank you so much for all of it because I feel my setup right now is only going to be temporary at best I would much rather have speakers sitting on either side of me and yes I agree if the sound is closer to us especially those with hearing loss then it will be beneficial I'm hoping that a lot of folks that are suffering by not being able to hear the sound from these crummy TV speakers can get some ideas here I don't think we talked about anything that is very expensive at all of course I do understand if you have zero money to spend then you can't buy anything but luckily I have a little bit I can spend and I have found a solution for now so thank you again to everybody that helped out with this thread and I'm all for keeping it going because I think there might be a lot more people out there that would enjoy finding out some different ways that they can hear their televisions movies TV shows much better thanks again talk to you later Denise


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 8, 2017)

Okay nobody follow my directions I decided to try a channel I mean a movie and my DVD player and the headphones work but there's no volume control I assume the television remote was going to control the volume but it doesn't you have to turn well you don't have to turn the volume off on the television but there is no volume control on these headphones so I'm dead in the water once again very discouraged going to give up for today I do have an extra pair of headphones that are Wireless that I bought today for $20 because they were Wireless but I could not get those to work at all today I read the directions I don't understand them so maybe I'll try working on them tomorrow night everyone


----------



## Camper6 (Dec 8, 2017)

Thanks. All I have provided is my own experience and the solution . I'm quite happy with what I have. I worked it all out on my own.

Let us us know how those Bluetooth work out. I have no experience at all with Bluetooth.

Wireless doesn't work without a transmitter.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 8, 2017)

I think my wireless I bought today have a transmitter everything's in there that you need according to the gal that sold them to me but maybe you know why when I plug my regular wired headphones and I can hear through them but the sound is still on on my television so I turned that off and I still get sound through my headphones but I can't control the volume because I've turned off the television speakers I am really confused because if the sound still coming from the TV then it should still be controlled by the remote but yet I did turn the volume off on my television speakers but they're still coming through the headphones


----------



## Camper6 (Dec 8, 2017)

L.O.L.

Let me digest that.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 8, 2017)

Maybe I should send you some Maalox because if there's a sure way of getting indigestion, it's trying to make heads or tails of my descriptions of what is happening :sosad:


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 8, 2017)

I wonder if I need to change the HDMI 1 (the one I have my DVD Player plugged into) to Analog instead of Digital?  I "am" using that Digital to Analog converter?? I'm so tired of trying things, but I'll try that and see if it allows me to control the volume (when I am using the headphones) with the TV Remote.

PS No, that didn't work, turned off all volume. Nothing through headphones, or when unplugged, nothing from TV. Nevermind arggggg!


----------



## Camper6 (Dec 8, 2017)

Denise1952 said:


> Maybe I should send you some Maalox because if there's a sure way of getting indigestion, it's trying to make heads or tails of my descriptions of what is happening :sosad:



O.K. If you are using the digital outputs on the back of your t.v. that does not turn the speakers off and you should be able to control the output of the volume through your t.v. Think of it this way. Your t.v. is outputting the sound from the RCA digital output source.

Next. Where does it go. Wired, directly to your earphones or powered speakers. Again the volume controlled by your t.v. Even if you use the mute button sound will still come out at the preset volume level.

Now go wireless. 
Im thinking your wireless transmitter has to be plugged into the digital output. Then it transmits the sound wirelessly to your earphones or wireless speakers.

See I don't know what you have for the wireless transmitter. It can't transmit the t.v. sound without being plugged into the t.v. sound output somewhere along the ine.


Are you following me? And you still should be able to control the volume from the t.v. because the sound is still being outptted from the t.v.

Now you mentioned a DVD. Where is that plugged into and how is it plugged in?

That has to go into the input jack on the t.v.

Then the sound will come out through the output jack .


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 8, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> O.K. If you are using the digital outputs on the back of your t.v. that does not turn the speakers off and you should be able to control the output of the volume through your t.v. Think of it this way. Your t.v. is outputting the sound from the RCA digital output source.
> 
> Next. Where does it go. Wired, directly to your earphones or powered speakers. Again the volume controlled by your t.v. Even if you use the mute button sound will still come out at the preset volume level.
> 
> ...



I guess I'm too tired now to go back through things, but my coaxial cable is in the Digital Out "hole" and the other end is in the converter.  My DVD player is hooked to the TV through an HDMI cord.  I appreciate your help, but I best wait on this until tomorrow when I am thinking straight.  I admit this has really been a trial for me fixing this darn thing so I can hear my movies.

I'll re-read everything you wrote, and reply in the a.m. ok Camper Thanks again, Denise


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 8, 2017)

This is the directions I looked at, at least when I purchased the converter (just the same as the blue underlined).  What the article doesn't have in it, is anything about controlling the volume.  I'm still looking for that.  Sometimes I just don't know when to quit so I'm looking up some things for tomorrow. Mine looks like the Converter box in post #23, but it is the same thing as in the quote from the article, just a different brand.  Also, I am using the black w/gold coaxial, instead of the other style, Audio Y RCA adapter.  The coaxial is an RCA adapter as well, just simpler.



Below is a better pic from the manual for the back panel area of my TV.  The #2 hole is where I have my Coaxial plugged in, that is the Digital Audio Out.  Then the Coaxial goes in the "coaxial labeled slot" in the converter.


----------



## Camper6 (Dec 8, 2017)

Denise1952 said:


> This is the directions I looked at, at least when I purchased the converter (just the same as the blue underlined).  What the article doesn't have in it, is anything about controlling the volume.  I'm still looking for that.  Sometimes I just don't know when to quit so I'm looking up some things for tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 45714



What does the cord of the transmitter look like that gets plugged into the t.v. somewhere.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 8, 2017)

I added more above Camper.  Do you mean the main connecting Coaxial?  What is the transmitter, isn't that the converter?


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 8, 2017)

This is what I have, the go between Camper, to convert my Digital Audio to Analog so I can use the headphones, or Soundbar, or speakers etc.


----------



## dpwspringer (Dec 9, 2017)

Denise1952 said:


> What have you got DP?  I'd like to compare/see options so I can make a fairly educated choice, with all of the people here helping me


I have an earlier model of this ZVOX model. Mine doesn't have Bluetooth but I think it is basically the same. I got a pair of them for $150 when they were discounting them just before they switched over to models with Bluetooth. I hook it up with a single connector from my TV through their optical digital connectors. It is low profile wooden box that you set your TV on top off. It's dimensions are 28 "W x 14.5"D x 3.5 "H.

https://zvox.com/collections/soundb...440-home-theater-accuvoice-built-in-subwoofer

From that link:

[h=3]CAN'T UNDERSTAND TV DIALOGUE? ACCUVOICE SOLVES THAT![/h]      ZVOX's proprietary AccuVoice technology literally lifts voices  out of the sound track - and then modifies the voices using hearing aid  technology. We have never heard dialogue this clear and sharp. You'll  hear every word, even on poorly mixed programs or British programs.CNET  says “Great for folks who have trouble hearing the TV.

[h=3]ZVOX TAMES LOUD COMMERCIALS.[/h]      If you've ever been blasted out of your chair by a too-loud  commercial - you'll love our Output Leveling (OL) feature. Just push the  OL button and a sophisticated processor takes over, making soft sounds  louder and loud sounds softer, so there are fewer jarring moments when  switching channels or when commercials come on.

Now as an old electrical engineer I will point out that those two features do work to some extent and they can be switched ON and OFF. But to do that they do change/distort the audio a bit so there are programs/times I want them OFF and times I want them ON. When I want them ON is when I want to listen to dialog; when I want them OFF is when I want to listen to action movies, usually at a louder volume to appreciate the crashes, bangs, explosions, etc to get the 'home theater' effect.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 9, 2017)

dpwspringer said:


> I have an earlier model of this ZVOX model. Mine doesn't have Bluetooth but I think it is basically the same. I got a pair of them for $150 when they were discounting them just before they switched over to models with Bluetooth. I hook it up with a single connector from my TV through their optical digital connectors. It is low profile wooden box that you set your TV on top off. It's dimensions are 28 "W x 14.5"D x 3.5 "H.
> 
> https://zvox.com/collections/soundb...440-home-theater-accuvoice-built-in-subwoofer
> 
> ...



This looks great dpwspringer,

I think my BIG issue though, is the darn TV with it's Digital Audio out, no analog.  So I have to have that converter gadget.  I believe it's working correctly now. But I have to figure out why my TV remote won't control the volume when I use the headphones.  I'll have to work with it again this a.m. while I'm not so burned out.  Lastnight I just was fried from reading and tinkering with it, plugin, try again, and again, LOL! Finally gave it up and watched a TV show on Roku.  I can hear them ok, use the captions for backup 

Really think that system you have is a great price, and would be worth it.  If I can solved the volume control issue, then I'll invest in a decent bluetooth "something or other"


----------



## Camper6 (Dec 9, 2017)

Denise1952 said:


> This looks great dpwspringer,
> 
> I think my BIG issue though, is the darn TV with it's Digital Audio out, no analog.  So I have to have that converter gadget.  I believe it's working correctly now. But I have to figure out why my TV remote won't control the volume when I use the headphones.  I'll have to work with it again this a.m. while I'm not so burned out.  Lastnight I just was fried from reading and tinkering with it, plugin, try again, and again, LOL! Finally gave it up and watched a TV show on Roku.  I can hear them ok, use the captions for backup
> 
> Really think that system you have is a great price, and would be worth it.  If I can solved the volume control issue, then I'll invest in a decent bluetooth "something or other"



Re volume remote. Are you using the cable remote or the remote that came with the t.v.

I have found out that the cable remote can't always control the volume and you have to use the t.v. remote for that purpose.

So. Do you have a cable remote and a television set remote?

I went to a friends house and programmed the cable remote to match the television set.  Now it works.  It must be something like that, that is giving you the problem.

I believe the remote that came with the television can control the volume.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 9, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> Re volume remote. Are you using the cable remote or the remote that came with the t.v.
> 
> I have found out that the cable remote can't always control the volume and you have to use the t.v. remote for that purpose.
> 
> ...



I don't have cable, so although I did use a Universal Remote for a time, I have now been using my TV Remote that came with the set Camper.  I read about someone that had a similar setup, so they bought headphones with volume control on them.  They still didn't work.  It's like the TV stays on the same volume on an external device.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 9, 2017)

I'm literally posted on 3 other forums right now, trying to find just one person that has actually had the same problem.  Seems I am "odd woman out" again though  Sorry to sound so low, but I just can't understand why manufacturer's aren't more into building things for all, different people, especially the "sound/audio" issue.  I have a Universal resentment today, LMBO!!

I am so willing to buy a decent "sound system" but I dare not unless I know the volume is NOT going to be an issue.  I found some nice Bluetooth Speakers at a very, decent price I'd like to order, but thinking I would have the same dang issue. I'll put a pic of what I want to get.

https://www.walmart.com/search/?query=553744077&cat_id=0


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 9, 2017)

Here's the answer I got from Cnet Forums Camper, maybe will help others here as well.  It still doesn't tell me if the volume will work on an external device, but I am just going to shop for something with that, and try it.  I think this thread might have been better in the "technical" board but admin didn't move it.  It is more about "hearing loss" I guess any way you look at it

"optical audio is digital and not volume controlled.  This is done for  reasons too long to get into here but it means that the volume control  is done in the audio decoder, headsets or speakers.

-> Since this is how optical audio is supposed to be, there is no reason to solve it.

Now if you want volume control, you have to get that feature in your external devices." from CNET tech forum


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 9, 2017)

This truly helped me understand what I need for "my" TV so if anyone has similar, please feel welcome to use this thread on a tech forum to gather info: 
https://www.cnet.com/forums/discuss...roblem-with-volume-control/?ts=15128481399903


----------



## Camper6 (Dec 9, 2017)

Denise.  I read it and I am amazed at how complicated it is for wireless.  I think it's just simpler to use a cable to powered speakers for the average joe.  For the technical type they might want to fool around with extra stuff you have to buy.

For me.  RCA cables to the digital output.  Extension cord to the earphones or powered speakers. Volume control bulit in to the speakers and the t.v.

I can't ask for more. If your t.v. doesn't have analog output?  Just forget it is the way I look at it now.  All those conversion accessories and for what?  Volume control?  Doesn't make sense.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Dec 9, 2017)

I totally agree about getting wireless headphones, which would be the best way, but if not, then wireless speakers that you can put right next to where you are sitting. 
I can’t remember what it is called, but there is a little adapter that connects the bluetooth headphones or speakers with your television, and once you have one of those, you could use either the headphones or speakers, whichever you prefer. 
Wireless headphones are great because you are not tied into having that cord between you and whatever you are listening to.
I looked it up, and it is called a Bluetooth Transmitter, and they are pretty cheap. Here is a webpage that shows you what they are. 
https://www.bestbuy.com/site/searchpage.jsp?id=pcat17071&st=Bluetooth+Transmitter

Also, if you look for bluetooth headphones on Amazon, you will see all different kinds. 
Some are the regular size headphones, some fit on the head but are really small and lightweight, and then there are earbuds, which actually fit right into your ear, and you do not even know you are wearing them. 

Bobby and I like to watch totally different programs, so we both use our iPads and bluetooth headsets, and that way we can both watch what we want and not interfere with each other’s programs. We actually don’t use the television very often, because the iPads are so convenient for both of us, and you can use them anywhere, inside, or out when the weather is nice.


----------



## Camper6 (Dec 9, 2017)

We have all that.  It's the problem with controlling the volume that is the problem.

If you don't have that problem good for you.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 9, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> Denise.  I read it and I am amazed at how complicated it is for wireless.  I think it's just simpler to use a cable to powered speakers for the average joe.  For the technical type they might want to fool around with extra stuff you have to buy.
> 
> For me.  RCA cables to the digital output.  Extension cord to the earphones or powered speakers. Volume control bulit in to the speakers and the t.v.
> 
> I can't ask for more. If your t.v. doesn't have analog output?  Just forget it is the way I look at it now.  All those conversion accessories and for what?  Volume control?  Doesn't make sense.



I've learned all I need to know though Camper, so might as well get the wireless speakers.  I would have to string a lot of wire from my tv, and the Bluetooth have the technology to control volume.  I just can't handle the headphones, and I've found some speakers that I am checking on now to make sure they are fully equipped.  That way, one on each side, and nothing in my ear


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 9, 2017)

Happyflowerlady said:


> I totally agree about getting wireless headphones, which would be the best way, but if not, then wireless speakers that you can put right next to where you are sitting.
> I can’t remember what it is called, but there is a little adapter that connects the bluetooth headphones or speakers with your television, and once you have one of those, you could use either the headphones or speakers, whichever you prefer.
> Wireless headphones are great because you are not tied into having that cord between you and whatever you are listening to.
> I looked it up, and it is called a Bluetooth Transmitter, and they are pretty cheap. Here is a webpage that shows you what they are.
> ...



Right, it's a transmitter as you have to connect that to get the signal to the speakers.  I have to make sure that can hook to the converter box I have. It has Toslink, which I guess is going obsolete, but there are other connections, which the RCA Coaxial I think is involved.  Still a bit more to learn but I should know soon on that


----------



## Camper6 (Dec 9, 2017)

For the uneducated and unwashed it's simply to hard wire to the speakers.  What the heck. You're not going to move them anyway once they are setup.

Do it.  Enjoy it.  And then fool around with the Bluetooth.

Do you know why they are called Bluetooth?

Because Harald Bluetooth in about 1009 united the the Swedes.

I haven't come across worst technology in my lifetime.

It's a minefield in a morass.

I went to talk to a techie today at Walmart and he doesn't have a clue either.

In the meantime.  With an ancient t.v. set, I am hard of hearing and I have solved the problem.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 9, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> For the uneducated and unwashed it's simply to hard wire to the speakers.  What the heck. You're not going to move them anyway once they are setup.
> 
> Do it.  Enjoy it.  And then fool around with the Bluetooth.
> 
> ...



With my TV, which I don't remember if you have a headphone jack and/or Digital Audio Out only.  There is nothing simple with my TV, it stinks but I can't buy a whole new set so I'm just going to keep looking for work-arounds.  I'll re-read what you have and see if I missed something.  I do know I could get wired speakers as long as they have the volume control in them, and definitely come with a transmitter, thanks for all your help


----------



## n_brown (Dec 9, 2017)

I need to do something about the TV sound, I'll never know why the speakers open to the backside of the chasis.

I have a spare set of PC speakers and was all set to plug them into the TV, but the only audio ports the TV has are for RCA jacks.

Maybe I can find an adaptor...


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 9, 2017)

Yes, you'll be in the same boat I am N Brown.  You'll need the Digital to Analog Audio converter I believe.  You may still run into the volume issue as I posted above. Some info I found out from a so-called geek on these things.  A rude geek, but I did learn some from him at least.  Once I am set up with speakers, I'll let you know if all is working.  Then I'll just need to know your exact type of TV etc.  I can't direct anyone, but I can share what works for me if I can just get "the rest of the way there"


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 9, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> For the uneducated and unwashed it's simply to hard wire to the speakers.  What the heck. You're not going to move them anyway once they are setup.
> 
> Do it.  Enjoy it.  And then fool around with the Bluetooth.
> 
> ...



Camper, I just read more on Bluetooth, and you are absolutely right.  Bluetooth is wireless but the general consensus is, much poorer sound, than from wired.  That makes sense to me now that I realized it's "wifi" and which of my "stuff" works better with wifi, than hardwired/ethernet?? The wired works best, duh, man my head is so thick sometimes, then it dawns on me.

I'm going for wired speakers, hell with bluetooth.


----------



## Camper6 (Dec 9, 2017)

n_brown said:


> I need to do something about the TV sound, I'll never know why the speakers open to the backside of the chasis.
> 
> I have a spare set of PC speakers and was all set to plug them into the TV, but the only audio ports the TV has are for RCA jacks.
> 
> Maybe I can find an adaptor...



Check my diagram in an earlier post.. You plug the PC speakers into the RCA jacks.  That's what I have.  They work perfect.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 9, 2017)

This is just what I "think" you might be able to use, which is what I have. The cost is minimal, to convert the Digital Out Only.  I still don't have the actual wired speakers yet though, with volume controls, and I might get a soundbar. Not sure, but when I find out if mine works, and I can control the volume, then I'll post it here for folks

So far, these parts work, but there is the volume issue, which is where your external device has to take care of that.  I have cheap headphones, but zero volume "control" and that is a pain as the sound is like very loud, too loud.  The technology on that is in one of my posts above, at least what a geek shared with me about the "volume" thing.

Here is what you "might" need to start with but ignore the crappy headphones in the pic:


----------



## Lon (Dec 9, 2017)

OK--You have a mild hearing loss you say. If it's just a mild VOLUME loss that's one thing, but it sounds to me like you have FREQUENCY loss/ high or low frequency or both, in which case their is nothing that will correct except hearing aids specifically programed to your particular hearing problem. Believe me Denise. I know what I am talking about. Go to a Qualified Audiologist connected with a ENT doctor. Don't waste money on Sound Bars, new TV's etc. That will not take care of the problem.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 9, 2017)

Lon said:


> OK--You have a mild hearing loss you say. If it's just a mild VOLUME loss that's one thing, but it sounds to me like you have FREQUENCY loss/ high or low frequency or both, in which case their is nothing that will correct except hearing aids specifically programed to your particular hearing problem. Believe me Denise. I know what I am talking about. Go to a Qualified Audiologist connected with a ENT doctor. Don't waste money on Sound Bars, new TV's etc. That will not take care of the problem.



Hi Lon,

I know my issue with hearing is very mild, at this point.  I also know  about these sound-systems on the new TVs to an extent now.  Even people  with good hearing say these TVs are built poorly, so at this point, I'm  just going to add a soundbar, wired, or speakers. Haven't found  something I am really interested in yet.  Have to shop for what I can  afford, and what will work with the technology I have to work with here  (TV, adapters etc.).

My sister has 5,000 dollar hearing aids, and still needs a soundbar on  her TV so I can't say it's all hearing, or, all the TV itself.  A bit of  both is my belief.

I appreciate your info though, and I will get my hearing checked again  soon.  I also have tinnitus (ringing in my ears) and I am going the a  chiropractor that may be able to help with that.  A whole other issue.   Hard to explain, but even with the ringing, I can hear a pin drop, so go  figure.  It's a mystery to me


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 16, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> Denise.  I read it and I am amazed at how complicated it is for wireless.  I think it's just simpler to use a cable to powered speakers for the average joe.  For the technical type they might want to fool around with extra stuff you have to buy.
> 
> For me.  RCA cables to the digital output.  Extension cord to the earphones or powered speakers. Volume control bulit in to the speakers and the t.v.
> 
> I can't ask for more. If your t.v. doesn't have analog output?  Just forget it is the way I look at it now.  All those conversion accessories and for what?  Volume control?  Doesn't make sense.



Wanted to let you know Camper, received my tiny volume control extension that is working great with my cheap headphones.  All is well  I sure learned a lot though, when it comes to my next Television set Thank you again for all your help, denise


----------



## Camper6 (Dec 17, 2017)

Next step. Google online hearing test. It will give you a good idea on what frequencies are coming through on your earphones.

It was pretty much what I expected. I can't hear the high frequencies . Not bad on the low frequencies.

When I attend any function that has a microphone and speakers, I might as well stay home. It's all garbled.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 17, 2017)

I'll do that Camper, thanks for the tip and thanks again for all the help


----------

